# certified vs registered?



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

I am going tomorrow to "shadow" a handler-dog team at a nursing home. She is registered with TDI and leads the local voluneer dog-therapy group. 

As I learn more about dog therapy, it seems like Delta and TDI only "register" you and that "certified" is better.

How does one get certified? I saw one person had a Dogtor link and I clicked on it. Is this the only place there is to get certification? I don't live anywhere near Ohio...does this mean I'm limited to getting "registered" and not "certified?"

Thanks!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From Delta Society

Quote:
"Are Pet Partners certified or registered? 

Pet Partner teams are registered, not certified. Certification implies that Delta Society has participated in the handler’s and the animal’s training. Whereas registration requires training and screening, Delta does not certify that the team is trained to a certain level. Instead, the team is registered as having met minimum requirements."


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, Kelli;

I am the one with Dogtors University. The main difference between certified and registered is the amount of training. Some places that register dogs ask for no more than a one time test. Certification takes longer and I prefer it (I have been registered with Delta in past, now certified.)

If the places you want to visit with your dog accept registered teams, you should be OK. If you have a group in the area that trains for AAT even better - get as much info as you can so you will be knowledgeable and safe (for you, your dog and the client) when you visit. There are many Pet Partners groups and others that do teach courses about animal stress, visits, safety, etc.

If you go for training just make sure it isn't just training to pass the Delta or TDI test. There is so much more involved and I read and hear every day about teams doing things that are not approved or safe.

I am fortunate to part of Dogtors - our teams are insured by us, not a national orginization and we mentor, monitor and track the progress of our teams 'in house.'

Whether you are certified or registered is not as important as what you and partner are like as a team. 

If you want to try to find a certifying group in your area, you might try to google " certified therapy dogs (city/state)' and you might get some hits. If you know a facility that used therapy animals ask who they are affiliated with and you can also get info there.

Good luck to you - I hope you out visiting soon!


----------

